# Exoterra 24x18x24- first time build.



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I received my tank this week. It arrived safely by freight. 24x18x24 Exoterra. Attached is a picture of what I want to do. I have everything I need but I have to wait to start. Ugh. My local glass shop is closed this weekend, so I have to wait till next week to get bulkhead drilled. And top piece cut and drilled. 
I have a 3/4 inch bulkhead, is this sufficient?

Attached is the background layout. Hard to see depth of large driftwood. 
Initial plan is to have plants in it, stabilized for awhile then possibly add 2-3 azureus. 
Assuming sufficient plant growth, will I need some sort of hide for the frogs? There should be plenty of leaf litter floor space. 

I cannot believe how much I spent already.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

. Here's a better photo after GS. Now using knife, razor blade and dremel to get surface ready for silicone and coco fiber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

cap7 said:


> I cannot believe how much I spent already.


There's a phrase I understand all too well. I only build tanks when I know I have enough to fund it so at some point in the build I usually stop adding it up because it gets ridiculous. Luckily I have a lot of leftover supplies so they should get cheaper from here on out. That said, your tank looks real nice. It should come along nicely with some planting


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

baskis said:


> There's a phrase I understand all too well. I only build tanks when I know I have enough to fund it so at some point in the build I usually stop adding it up because it gets ridiculous. Luckily I have a lot of leftover supplies so they should get cheaper from here on out. That said, your tank looks real nice. It should come along nicely with some planting


I totally agree with baskis. Usually, you will have a few leftover supplies and soon, you will be able to use cuttings from the tank for future builds.


----------



## inthedeep (Oct 15, 2009)

just as a little insight stop put about an inch or 2 of water in and let it sit for a few days. wish i did i just had to tear mine down after a month being planted and "cycling" to reseal the bottom. i had a leak that i wish i knew about before getting it completely done. good thing i haven't put frogs in yet.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yikes those silicon fumes will curl your hair!! But it went quickly and I'm waiting for it to dry after pressing in the coco fiber. If this turns out like I expect, I would say that this is a very beginner friendly first method. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry but I'm so excited! Just a few touch ups and I can finish setting this thing up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've gotta get 25 posts somehow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is really looking great.. love the wood

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks, Goskn5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

That looks great!! Look forward to see this one completed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks, jsard85, I couldn't sleep because I'm wondering where to put my plants. Concerned about lighting too. Lots of ideas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Don't lose sleep over it! If you're anything like me you'll put them in the "perfect spot" then move them 10 times to "better perfect spots". Hey, it's part of the fun I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

cap7 said:


> Thanks, jsard85, I couldn't sleep because I'm wondering where to put my plants. Concerned about lighting too. Lots of ideas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I know what you mean. When I went to get plants I thought I had to many but I could squeeze in some more

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

what do ya think? The broms and moss will be here this week. I plan on 3 broms, in upper 1/3. A plant list will be coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

Looks great!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Plant list- 

Bulbophyllum corolliferum 
Ficus pumila quercifolia
Korean Rock fern
Masdevallia floribundas purple. In bud
Masdevallia scabrilinguis. In bud
Masdevallia 'Angel Heart'
Peperomia species
Baby Tears- Pilea depressa
Club moss fern- Selaginella
Sinningia muscicola (sp)


To be added:
Rabbits foot fern
3 bromeliads - not sure which ones yet
Marcgravia vine
Callisia repens
Moss from NEherp




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

What light is that? And is it enough for the plants?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope so. Green Element EVO 10 x 3W 6500k. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.. looks great 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can anyone comment on my choice of lighting. And if this is enough lighting? I'm more concerned with too much but the broms aren't in yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

That lighting should be fine


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

cap7 said:


> Can anyone comment on my choice of lighting. And if this is enough lighting? I'm more concerned with too much but the broms aren't in yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think you will find that that light will leave a good bit of under lit areas in the corners of the viv. Is there a reason you chose the 18" 10x3watt version over the 24" 16x3watt? I have the same tank with the 24" version and it leaves some dark spots in the corners due to the diode spacing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Long story but originally I was going with an 18x18x24. Got this one instead. Yesterday I ordered the 24". And will see what I get with that. I may use both, with the 18" towards the front. I appreciate both your responses. I try to do a search but so much info, so much conflicting info, and lot of it is trial and error. Expensive trial and error, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Set up the mistking today. I love it! Temps and humidity are stable but I'll be watching it. 
I need other leaf shapes and textures, plants are on order but waiting to ship till it's a bit warmer. 
I've got three different vining plants and another fern on order. Some other more interesting broms too. 
Any suggestions on what to plant in the sub itself? It's more moist than I'm used to for my plants that I normally grow. Is that too much open floor space for azureus? I was going to add a cork round for them to hide, if I decide to add any frogs. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inthedeep (Oct 15, 2009)

looking great. wish i can find a piece of wood like that.
anyway you can post a picture with just the 24'' fixture on so we can see the difference between the 18'' and 24'' as far as shading and coverage. 
also where did you get your plants from?


----------



## carolparente7 (Dec 4, 2016)

. 24 inch only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolparente7 (Dec 4, 2016)

24 inch



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolparente7 (Dec 4, 2016)

18 inch only but it is seated a bit to the front 
The Orchids I've had for 6 months to a year. Got them from Andy's Orchids. Others were from local nursery selling some terrarium plants. And I have an order at NEherp. Waiting till they can be shipped. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFrawley (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome build, like how you placed the plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great setup. You are going to have some happy frogs!


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

New plants and moss from NEHerp. I love the broms they sent. I got moss and moss slurry so I hope something takes. The mature N. olens x Fireball was huge. About 11 inches tall. Seemed too big 
Springtails look good. Hard to find any isopods. I will add some more. Other than a cocohut or cork log, any thing else that I need for azureus? I'd like to leave tank without frogs for awhile though. I haven't attempted ff culture yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm unable to post photos for some reason. Even though I'm logged in, it says I need a profile. And I can add a photo another way but the quality is awful


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope ya figure it out.. looking forward to the pics

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Had to log in again. Not sure what I did but I think it works now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phea2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Following, i'm at the same stage as you, set up and just monitoring my temperature and humidity before i add the frog, misting system somewhere in the post. So im going to be following to see your progress. oh and i have the same vivarium as you as well.

How are you finding your light? i got the floodlight but i'm finding it heating my tank a little bit.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

The picture makes it look like there are deep shadows, but that's not the case with the two Green Element led fixtures. I'm about 4 weeks in but with the new plantings I'll have to see how they do. The orchids have been doing well and humidity has been easier to maintain. Temperature has been fine, the lights are not contributing heat to the tank 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm really done planting, yes really. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhgant (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great! I am starting my first build this coming weekend. Waiting on a few more pieces to the "puzzle" to arrive today! Had a question about the planting pots you have int he back wall. Do those have any type of drainage holes in them that allows the water to drain completely out of the foam? Wasn't sure if that was needed or not.

Thanks for all the pics for those of us working on our first builds. 

Brooks


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you! I inserted a plastic straw in each pot leading down to the false bottom


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks really great. Loving the leaf litter on the ground. Can I ask, is there water underneath? I can't tell from the pictures of you have water under the setup.


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks good. I built my first a couple months ago. Now I'm already up to 4s


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sparrow- do you mean the drainage layer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Yep, the drainage layer. Is it filled with water? (Sorry if it's super obvious, haha I just couldn't really make out if there was water or not)

Anyway, viv looks amazing!


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Right now the water level is around 1/4 inch. It hasn't changed even with misting 4 times a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yay the moss is growing, my Neo. Chiquita Linda is turning a lovely pink and my Masdevallia floribunda has buds. Waiting for my fruit fly starter kit to practice. It should ship today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Look what I got today! Very beautiful and active. I hope they enjoy their new home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurust (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow, that guy has some great blue. Is it a super blue?


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Aurust said:


> Wow, that guy has some great blue. Is it a super blue?


That actually appears to be a D. tinctorius 'Azureus'


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

2 new growths on bulbophyllum, 5 buds on masdie floribunda, marcgravia has new leaves, begonia has beautiful red leaves, new leaves on phal. Frogs are eating well. The palm bark has been useful because I flip it over and it is covered in springtails. Next day I flip it over again. 
I added a pleurothallis in the shadow under the driftwood. Not sure how that will do. Only spot not doing well is upper right corner, that has calllisia repens. It is drying out and too bright. 
Now I want to build another tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Current state










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

Just got my 36x18x24, not time to put in an order for the rest the stuff. These build threads are fantastic. 

You tank is beautiful! I'm planning to get azureus' too. How many do you have in yours?


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you! I have two, 5-6 months old, so we shall see what sex they are when they mature. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanneth (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Sorry if I missed it, what is the pink brom on the left and the brom on the far right with the pink in the middle? They are gorgeous. I am looking at finding broms sturdy enough with large enough leaves for my Whites Tree Frogs and these look great!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Xanneth said:


> Beautiful tank! Sorry if I missed it, what is the pink brom on the left and the brom on the far right with the pink in the middle? They are gorgeous. I am looking at finding broms sturdy enough with large enough leaves for my Whites Tree Frogs and these look great!


This is a wonderful first viv

Glass box tropicals has a wonderful selection of beautiful bromeliads,
I got eight of them last month and am very happy.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you!!On the left is Neo.Chiquita Linda and the right is Australian affair. These came from Neherp. I've just received 3 Royal x Fireball from Glassbox Tropicals and they are gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

And yes, you can't do just one tank. Starting a second one this week. Hoping to set it up for Ranitomeya variabilis Highland


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanneth (Jul 4, 2013)

cap7 said:


> Thank you!!On the left is Neo.Chiquita Linda and the right is Australian affair. These came from Neherp. I've just received 3 Royal x Fireball from Glassbox Tropicals and they are gorgeous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you  I am in Australia so unfortunately can't order from Neherp, but I am sure I will find something else locally. 

Again, terrific tank! I am sure your frogs love it.


----------



## rjnj (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Albinopied (Apr 4, 2017)

cap7 said:


> Current state
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really nice clean build. Congratulations on the build and new frogs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Live and learn... had to remove the Callisia repens. Grows and looks like a weed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroxstaticlife (Mar 8, 2017)

I loved reading this thread and seeing the progression of your plants! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Very well done, great work! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Real nice job. I love the shelf your background wood created for you.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

And yes proof that azureus do climb, (although I haven't seen them do it). There's frog poo on the uppermost ledge of the driftwood. I wish I could have caught them up there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

First time I caught this one climbing. This girl is a piggy, always looking or food. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

